# Lovers of crust.



## Pauliemon (Sep 13, 2017)

DONE! I still have to overhaul some #8s. I know it's supposed to have 10s.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 13, 2017)

I found this old flashlight in my dad's old junk. Right after I found it I saw a listing for a nos holder.


----------



## Pauliemon (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/


----------

